# Do you ever feel like a Hypercondriac?



## mommywith2

I was really feeling pretty positive and good the last few weeks. I had the colonscopy, nothing wrong was found. I know that if it is IBS, it's a pain, but not deadly. But I just can't seem to cope with this. I felt so good this weekend, went to church, felt uplifted....Now today, I'm feeling so down. I didn't get very good sleep last night (sick child). Now I'm reading about things, and thinking all sorts of bad things it could be. I know that I'm over-reacting, that I really do have a good life, that there is so much to be happy about. But I just can't seem to make myself get out of this rut. It's not near as bad as when I was having anxiety/panic attack, but I'm just sick of going up and down with my emotions and worries. I have an appointment with the doctor on Friday to ask him all the questions that have been popping in my mind.







I wish I could get this emotion stuff under control.


----------



## Guest

Oh honeybunch - do NOT go reading stuff - this bloody internet its a curse for us who are, shall we say - more "finely tuned" than others - you read summat and my god you must have it - I know EXACTLY what you are going through. I had a scare in October 2005 - was completely convinced that I had bowel cancer (I think, to be fair, our wonderful best man was dying at the time too) - all the results were negative and THEN I went into a cycle of despair.You be careful, keep busy and keep counting your blessings - I think there is always summat we can be scared about. I'm a depressive but I've been well for about 18 months - but still sometimes a little demon pops into my head "now come on - you can't have been well this long" - its a horrible sort of compulsion to wish yourself ill - but I can relate. You have to be robust - keep busy, keep talking to those you can confide in - us if needs be and count those blessings hun - I'm sure there are many.Hugs to youSue xxxxx


----------



## JohnS

I am the same, this weekend I was great, felt great didn't have any issues or have to run to the bathroom, played with my children, took them to a birthday party without worryig about the bathroom or my panic and anexity. Today, different story, usual Monday, get up go to work and start worrying about what my day will entail. Yesterday I was able to eat all day, it felt great no stomach "problems". I did find that I can not eat any type of fruit, no watermellon, grapes and so on. Those foods really put me in to a bad situation.


----------



## jms1963

Mommy -Yes sometimes I feel like a hypochondriac. I can't watch any of those hospital/doctor shows anymore - I always think I have the symptoms of some weird disease they showcase .... and if I read the side effects of any new medication I'm taking I'm sure to experience them







I have been accused of being a hypo by family members - they told me my digestive problems were all in my head (and many still think IBS is all in your head). Anxiety has been part of my life since I was a child. I finally got help (in the form of medication and therapy) when I was in my 30's. Back to you though - since you were up half the night with a sick kid the lack of sleep is most likely making you feel even more emotional/anxious. We all go through ups and downs - try not to be so rough on yourself.Maybe if you write down all the questions you have for your doctors appt you won't obsess about it as much. I find when I write stuff down it helps to clear my head sometimes.Hoping you feel better soon,Sending lots of (((hugs)))Jodie


----------



## mommywith2

Thanks for the replies. The thing is, I can see that my stomach problems almost "control" my emotions. If I wake up and no problems, I feel pretty good emotionally. But then days like today where I am pretty tired and worried throughout the night because my son had a high fever, I feel my emotions are "controlling" my stomach. (side note: my daughter had a seizure in May from a high fever that spiked suddenly. It was an isolated incident, but scared me at the time.)And yeah, my friends father died last year, and someone I know at church has breast cancer. I know that I can either worry about every single problem that could happen and then just look back at life and regret not enjoying it. Or I could just enjoy life and deal with what comes my way when it comes. But I can't seem to make myself do it.You know, it's like I know what I need to do to get out of the rut, I want to get out of the rut, but I just can't make myself get out of the rut.


----------



## 13787

I *AM* a hypochondriac LOL!!!! Mine didnt start until I had cdiff in 05 and I've had it since then even though I dont have cdiff anymore. I think what did it, is when I went to the er after going 30+ times in a day and my hr at 130 something, and the Er doc said I had the simple diarrhea and said 'i'll send it off for a test but i doubt you have anything wrong with you'. Yea right.So everything that pops up I'm looking on the internet and I freak myself out more and more. So yes, the best thing to do is NOT look up symptoms.. It can get quite scary!!


----------



## Jannybitt

It is very difficult to get out of a "rut" or climb out of the "black hole" as I like to refer to it. Sometimes you just have to go day to day and make it through each one until you feel better. I think we can "try" ourselves and end up feeling worse because you know you really tried and don't feel better and feel guilty because we don't feel better, etc. etc. Does that make any sense?I think it's good you are going to your dr on Friday. Did you say whether you were on antidepressants in previous posts? I couldn't remember, but if you aren't, please don't rule them out.IBS and our emotions kind of go hand in hand. Stress makes our symptoms worse, and I'm sure most of us at one time or another thought we MUST have something worse than IBS to go through what we do. But the fact is, IBS does put us through a lot!!! It effects our back, we get headaches, our pain receptors are more sensitive, and it's real, not in your head. Women have it worse with their periods, they can experience horrible pelvic pain, as I'm proof to that one. I went through a bunch of tests and a laproscopy, and it all boiled down to IBS. period. nothing more. I almost wanted it to be something different. You know, cure it. But it was not meant to be.It takes time, Mommie, to accept what we have, and once we do, it can be much easier to take control and move ahead. I've had it for 10 years, and there are people on here that have had it so much longer, but I can say, for me, I found that I can still have quality of life, I have help for depression and anxiety and pain, and I'm a pretty happy person.I hope you feel better again soon. Hugs from me to you!! Just take it a day at a time. And remember, you are NOT crazy, and it's NOT in your head!!


----------



## Guest

I think Jannie (a wise old bird - well she's younger than me - just!!!!) - has hit t'nail on the head - once you accept you have this condition (be it whatever) - then you can work with it - my mate Sue once said to me "well yes I've got MS - but it will have to learn to live with ME rather than the other way round" - which is also a lovely way of putting it. I accept, for example, that I'm a chronic Depressive "in remission" - so maybe if you look at it that way - its a good way to move forward. Yes, writing things down also helps crystallise the mind, I don't know about you - but I'm not at my best in the doctor's surgery - things tend to flap away from you when you are nervous.Stay in touch - let us know how you get on - we're all in this together as well tha knows.Sue xxx


----------



## 22388

I have been do SO many doctors over the past six months thinking that I have every type of disease that pops up on the internet under my symptoms. It is bad news. DON'T DO IT. Remember only the doctors can make an accurate diagnosis. I feel like a hyperconriac because once I start thinking that it could be this or that it's ALL over. I have been working hard to break myself out of the habit of stressing over my health. It is a form of anxiety and depression. It can be overcome though and successfully treated with therapy, medicine and determination. You have to decide when it is getting to a point where it is controlling your life. Don't let it get to that point though.


----------



## Guest

Well said Laff - it was stressing about my bowels - I think that finally tipped me over into a cycle of horrendous depression - crazy thing was once I'd been given the all clear - "bowel-wise" - I still felt horrendous - so then started thinking "well if its not physical - it must be mental" - and just let myself get swept under - whilst all the time slapping a smile on my face (cos we Brits like to do that "stiff upper lip" rot) and getting iller and iller all the time. Don't go there - recognise the signs - feeling life isn't worth living, dreading every moment of every day etc etc and ACT sooner rather than later - cos believe you me - its a very dangerous path to slip down.Sue xxxx


----------



## xgracex

Awwww. I wish I could sit down with you because I am very much similar. I worry a LOT. And when things are stressful I worry about the things that are causing stress, but then I also worry about my health (which I focus on more than the event causing stress for some reason). I google. I search. I self-diagnose. And I get WORSE.For me, I need to center and pray a bit more. Relax. It is very much easier said than done. I don't want medication, but then I don't want to be a prisoner of my worries, either. It is miserable.


----------



## Guest

Oh god bless - you are NOT alone in this - like I said - I've been there got the t-shirt so many times. Do be wary cos these fears can run away with you - try to acknowledge that stress can play a HUGE part in all of this and can make physical problems a hundred times worse - I think you can "scare yourself" into just about any illness or disease and for folk like us - the internet is worth steering a wide berth from - particularly when you are feeling particularly anxious. Always much better to nip it in the bud by discussing with a sympathetic doctor or summat.You hang in there - you are NOT alone.Suexxxxx


----------

